# Pre-Game Collision Sidelines Dahntay Jones



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DENVER, Colo. -- Denver Nuggets guard Dahntay Jones is expected to miss up to two weeks of the NBA season after separating his shoulder in a collision during a pre-game workout.
> 
> The 28-year-old was hurt in a shooting warm-up on Tuesday prior to Denver's 118-99 victory over the Sacramento Kings. X-rays showed no broken clavicle, as first feared, but did reveal the slight shoulder separation.
> 
> ...


http://www.canada.com/topics/sports/story.html?id=1205928


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

when balk plays we win. i wish it was a knee tear...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Maybe this'll be Karl's wake up call to play Balkman and sit Jones. It just clicked to me, that Jones is the new Boykins on this team. Guy who fancies himself much better than he actually is, partly because of George Karl's giant mancrush that gets him so much guaranteed playing time. Hopefully he'll be in Europe this time next year, too. Or better yet, on the Blazers or Jazz.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

unfortunately that wont be the case. balk only played the final few minutes of garbage time while dahnGAY jones stunk it up last night...


----------

